# Permanently change oom value for an app?



## doihaveto1 (Jan 15, 2012)

I have an app that I want to change the oom value of permanently either when my phone boots up or right after it boots and stay that way until I either close the program myself or turn off my phone.

I am currently using the terminal command of:

PPID=$(pidof com.PID.name.here) echo "-1" > /proc/$PPID/oom_adj

and it will change the oom value immediately but it will go back to the normal oom value within the next 3-5 minutes or even the very next time I leave the app and hit home or go to another app and come back to it.

Is there any hack that I can use to make the oom value of the app change and stay changed the duration that the phone is turned on or until I kill that app myself.

Any help In this matter would be greatly appreciated.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Sry I can't help, but I am wondering if you can tell me what oom settings do? Just sounds interesting if you have the time.


----------



## toshibitsu (Dec 21, 2011)

what about using that SQLite app?

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.speedsoftware.sqleditor&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5zcGVlZHNvZnR3YXJlLnNxbGVkaXRvciJd


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Out of memory. It's how android determines which apps to kill first when your in low memory situations.


----------



## EniGmA1981 (Mar 31, 2012)

toshibitsu, how do I use SQLite Editor to change the OOM value? I can't work it out!


----------

